# Phone land line



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Like to know what kind of server are you guys using for home phone land line. Did any of you using Fongo, is it good. Anything that is cheap, please share,


----------



## samiam (Jan 27, 2009)

Ive been using fongo (freephoneline.ca), for a few years now..its been very reliable. so much so, that i setup my mother on it as well (lives alone). I've recommended a few friends and no complaints...initial cost is the modem (kijiij), the voip unlock key (90), and 25 to keep an existing number if needed. once setup, it just works...


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

samiam said:


> Ive been using fongo (freephoneline.ca), for a few years now..its been very reliable. so much so, that i setup my mother on it as well (lives alone). I've recommended a few friends and no complaints...initial cost is the modem (kijiij), the voip unlock key (90), and 25 to keep an existing number if needed. once setup, it just works...


Thank you, I feel confident now. I just ordered, they have a promotion package, so the one time cost including original phone number transfer $66.

Thanks again


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I also use freephoneline which is owned by fongo for maybe 5+ years now. You pay a fee for the sip config, fee for fongo to port in your home number, and an ATA device to connect your internet to your telephone. I probably reboot my ATA device 2-5 times a year when it stops working due to power outage or internet problems. Voice quality is crystal clear, voice mails are emailed to you and best of all after the initial investment you have it for life without any monthly fees. Support is done by fongo.


----------

